# Parkersburg, WV - F Stray Avail 10/9



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14803021

Stray brought in on Oct. 3, 2009 . Will be evaluated and possibly available for adoption on Oct. 9, 2009. My Contact InfoHumane Society of Parkersburg 
Parkersburg, WV 
304-422-5541


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

this girls listing has been removed does anyone know if she was adopted?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

found her PF site here

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14835411

so she must still need HELP


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Shanna is a beautiful purebred German Shepherd who was brought in on Oct. 3, 2009 as a stray and is now available for adoption to a good home. She is leash trained, well mannered, will sit on command will shake hands with you when she is the mood to. Shanna has a very laid back personality. She appears to be good with other dogs and with children. She will need spayed upon adoption. Shanna has a short to medium coat, long tail and weighs 70.2 lbs. 10-09-09


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I was told today she has three applications on her right now.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Adopted


----------

